# Another water station for the deer



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nonstop trying to keep the deer healthy. We are settling my these up all over the central Feed stations at the lease. Tanks are getting lower by the day.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Good idea -- is a water well an expensive proposition there? do they hit water a lot when they drill? Would it be better to drill one or 2 and then pipe water all over the place? I am sure you considered this-- just asking


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Good idea -- is a water well an expensive proposition there? do they hit water a lot when they drill? Would it be better to drill one or 2 and then pipe water all over the place? I am sure you considered this-- just asking


It would be a great addition but I have been told it could cost an insane amount of money to drills water well on the ranch. The oilfield has been there 70 years and still hauls their water in. The wells produce salt water. I sure wish we had one.


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

*water tank*

i have a new 1650 gallon one of those that i am not going to use if y'all need another or know someone that needs one. it is in Yoakum


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

W E H said:


> i have a new 1650 gallon one of those that i am not going to use if y'all need another or know someone that needs one. it is in Yoakum


I can use it for sure. We are planning on adding more.
Pm me your number and Iâ€™ll call ya.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Been digging ponds. I put 27 hours in on digging this one. 
Now just rain...... 
This one ended up being 15â€™ deep in the middle and tapers out for 200â€™ once I finished it yesterday. Good clay so should hold great if it ever rains on our place again.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Not a pretty sight! We still have several tanks with water but they are lower than I have ever seen them.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Itâ€™s a shame yâ€™all didnâ€™t get any from the last couple of fronts. I would think it would be crazy expensive to haul in water.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Gives you a chance to dig them back out.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WillieT said:


> Itâ€™s a shame yâ€™all didnâ€™t get any from the last couple of fronts. I would think it would be crazy expensive to haul in water.


Itâ€™s not cheap but itâ€™s not an option to try and keep our deer at maximum potential. My longtime friend Eddie is hauling all of our water. He is an incredible guy. When I told him we had to double our water stations he just said... well get it done Iâ€™ll get you the water. I know Eddie has always wanted a droptine buck. We are going to do our best to find him one in the family pasture this year. He has been a savior in helping us grow big deer over the years and really stepping up helping this year. 
Hereâ€™s another station just completed in the Feed pen.
Deer need water feeding Double Down or any other protein for that matter.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

sea sick said:


> Gives you a chance to dig them back out.


Working on it... we may have a dozer come in next week. Iâ€™m getting all I can done on the skid steer but hauling the loads out is taking a lot of time. Especially when you get stuck in the mud 
Here is another water tank set up as well. 
We are still adding them.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another one finished... Getting my water in these tomorrow.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Good job,
that's a mean little machine, put that brush hog on steroids on the front and it can take an 8" tree down and anything in front of it .
its even getting dry on the coast if you can believe that!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

RedXCross said:


> Good job,
> that's a mean little machine, put that brush hog on steroids on the front and it can take an 8" tree down and anything in front of it .
> its even getting dry on the coast if you can believe that!


I plan on getting one. I was just looking at different brands if you have any recommendations.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Looking good, those water stations will make a huge difference.

John


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jtburf said:


> Looking good, those water stations will make a huge difference.
> 
> John


Yes sir just a lot of time being put in... long as the deer are happy. 
We just swapped out 2000 lb protein feeders with 3000 lbers. Itâ€™s non stop trying to grow the big boys. Good feed and water has changed our lease. You get what you put into it imo. I sure hope that hold for this season lol.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> Another one finished... Getting my water in these tomorrow.


Your water stations look great but deer only need a little water at a time. Those 50 gallon troughs have a lot of surface area to lose water to evaporation. Downsizing the size of the troughs to say 5-10 gallons saves a lot of water. Unless your also supplementing cattle. Several commercialy made troughs are out there. UVALCO have some in that size. You would believe how much water is lost in the summer. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Tx_Biologist said:


> Your water stations look great but deer only need a little water at a time. Those 50 gallon troughs have a lot of surface area to lose water to evaporation. Downsizing the size of the troughs to say 5-10 gallons saves a lot of water. Unless your also supplementing cattle. Several commercialy made troughs are out there. UVALCO have some in that size. You would believe how much water is lost in the summer. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes sir. I agree 100%. That is great info and very true. 
We are going to move these troughs as soon as we can get more like these. 
I have another place we are going to use the big troughs as soon as we can get more of the small ones. 
Here is what most of ours look like and they work great they just hold a couple of gallons. 
I wish they still made these one piece tanks like in the other photos.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yall are putting in plenty work and I know it will be well worth all the effort. We are lucky and have some deep lakes plus some water stations like these from a well. So far so good this summer.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Yall are putting in plenty work and I know it will be well worth all the effort. We are lucky and have some deep lakes plus some water stations like these from a well. So far so good this summer.


We have 1 deep tank thatâ€™s about 20â€™ deep full. Itâ€™s about 8-10â€™ now. We have 3 more that are still holding 4-6â€™ of water but evaporating pretty fast. 
A couple of more are holding about 2â€™ But full of dead shad and carp. They are nasty and stink. We have 6 big tanks that are dry or will be in the next week or 2 at the most. Your lucky to have a well. Man I wish we did. 
Good luck this season Charlie.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of work, but Iâ€™m sure itâ€™s worth it come October.

Not to hijack, but is the Boobytrap still in action? Been looking for a thread, but maybe I just missed it.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

We put this water station up at our ranch in Rocksprings.


We topped it off june 24th.Only lasted 12-15 days. We have a spy point camera set-up that send us pictures. So we can see the level of the tank 
and the animals going to it.


We are going to have to downsize on the trough and going to build a patio cover for it with a rain catch system.


This 100+ degree weather is sucking that water down faster then the animals.


Some one here also told me about the water evap was going to be bad on my set-up....It sure is!!! live and u learn..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

That bad season a few years back dried up several of our lakes. As Bret says the poor fish were dying and turtles were having a field day.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> We put this water station up at our ranch in Rocksprings.
> 
> We topped it off june 24th.Only lasted 12-15 days. We have a spy point camera set-up that send us pictures. So we can see the level of the tank
> and the animals going to it.
> ...


Nice set up.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> That bad season a few years back dried up several of our lakes. As Bret says the poor fish were dying and turtles were having a field day.


Charlie the turtles are just as you said having a field day. They are thick in the low pond eating the dead fish.

Another water station in place today.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Alot ot water will be lost to evaporation like that.
I just use a small 2gallon pan with a float on it. 
Had to concret it in, keep the hogs from beating it up.
Those deer and critters drink from it just fine.
Also put a branch or some lumber in it so the critters can crawl out if they fall in. Tall about ruin your guzzler.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

This sure makes me appreciate the constant year round springs on my place near Centerville.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

When I was much younger we thought going to the pond and shooting all the turtles with .22's was fun. Then came a drought and we watch the level in my moms lake fall to next to nothing-- the stench was really bad because there were not but a few turtles left. At that point, I decided not to shoot anymore turtles! The next time the pond level fell-- we had a bunch more turtles and guess what? Not much smell. In a drought, they are natures garbage disposals.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's a couple I've built. The green plywood box contains one of those 275 gal totes. I have 3/4 plastic pipe running to the tank from camp and can fill it while drinking beer on the porch.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a one and a half acre pond at my house - this time of year evaporation is at 1 inch per day. I have a well that pumps 35 gallons per minute and I leave it running 24-7. It barely keeps my pond at a steady level. So smaller water troughs on a lease will lose much more than an inch per day to evaporation.



Our lease LO has one well on 16,000 acres - they ran waterlines across the entire ranch around 5-6 years ago and built concrete water pilas to hold the water. We also have stock ponds/tanks but when they go dry the water pilas are still there. It has a Huge impact on not only our deer but our quail, etc. 



When everyone around our ranch is totally dry the deer come to us - water is as important IMO (if not more) than protein feed, food plots, etc. If you do not have water you will not have deer. Very much an over looked factor in deer management IMO


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

here is my pond - loses over one inch per day to evaporation


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

*here is my pond*

.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If you all will stack as many rocks as will fit in the troughs it will prevent small critters from drowning and souring the water and it will slow evaporation greatly.


As long as the deer have small pools in between the rocks they will consume.

John


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

good looking tank. evaporation always tough this time of year.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Water Line*

Where is the best place to buy a large quantity of 3/4â€ black Polyethylene water line, I just placed a 1550 gallon tank and need to run 1/2 mile of water line to it from my concrete water tank.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Reel Cajun said:


> Where is the best place to buy a large quantity of 3/4â€ black Polyethylene water line, I just placed a 1550 gallon tank and need to run 1/2 mile of water line to it from my concrete water tank.


That roughly 600.00-1000.00 in water line. Have you considered just hauling from the main take on an as needed basis?

Set up 3 or 4 main holding stations and so you fill less.

John


----------



## tshort (Sep 2, 2016)

broadonrod said:


> ..... I know Eddie has always wanted a droptine buck. We are going to do our best to find him one in the family pasture this year. He has been a savior in helping us grow big deer over the years and really stepping up helping this year.


That's a wonderful gesture. I hope you find him his droptine!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bret

With all the money spent on water stations why not put some towards a well if land owner would approve.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

And people think that growing big deer is just a natural no work thing.


TH


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope we get some rain soon, I'm almost out of water...


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> And people think that growing big deer is just a natural no work thing.
> 
> TH


I'm glad it's not. Don't know what else I could do to make a living!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Bret
> 
> With all the money spent on water stations why not put some towards a well if land owner would approve.


Charlie itâ€™s hear say but I have been told a well on our lease could cost in the hundreds of thousands to get fresh water. The oil field has been there around 70 years with hundreds of working oil wells and still hauls in their water. I sure wish we had a well about now... We are working our tails off and not cheap thatâ€™s for sure.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> And people think that growing big deer is just a natural no work thing.
> 
> TH


It can be more work than people think thatâ€™s for sure. Iâ€™m pretty excited about this session. So far its looking really good despite the range conditions.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

tshort said:


> That's a wonderful gesture. I hope you find him his droptine!


Ole Eddie is as good as they come. I think we may have found him a family pasture buck to hunt yesterday on TC. He should like this one and heâ€™s definitely got a big drop tine. We are seeing quite a few drops so far. We have looked at 4 feed stations and seen 6 droptine bucks his chances are looking pretty good.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

You dug that whole pond with a skid steer bucket?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TeamJefe said:


> You dug that whole pond with a skid steer bucket?


The one I posted first was a tank we dug out for my wifeâ€™s stand two years ago with a dozer. It was only 3 to 4 feet deep I spent 27 hours on it with the skid steer and made it 15 feet deep last week. I hold every bucket of dirt out of it and add it to the back of the ****. 
Here are a couple of more pictures of another tank I did from scratch a couple weeks ago. This one ended up about 12 feet deep and 50â€˜ x 70â€˜ wide.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

TeamJefe said:


> You dug that whole pond with a skid steer bucket?


I have spent many hours watching a very good operator on a Kubota SVL 90 with a bucket. It is amazing how much work can get done with the right person at the controls, just my opinion.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> The one I posted first was a tank we dug out for my wifeâ€™s stand two years ago with a dozer. It was only 3 to 4 feet deep I spent 27 hours on it with the skid steer and made it 15 feet deep last week. I hold every bucket of dirt out of it and add it to the back of the ****.
> Here are a couple of more pictures of another tank I did from scratch a couple weeks ago. This one ended up about 12 feet deep and 50â€˜ x 70â€˜ wide.


I've got the exact same machine. You've inspired me to get to work this weekend!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TeamJefe said:


> I've got the exact same machine. You've inspired me to get to work this weekend!


Slow going but rewarding. At least if it ever rains lol.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Have faith Grasshopper


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Water time. Filled 11 stations in 2 days. We are adding 9 more water stations this week and built a new water trailer so now we have two to work with. Thatâ€™s going to help keep up for sure.
Starting to check a few Feed stations on trail cameras. Itâ€™s looking good. I feel pretty safe to say the efforts of feeding all year round and hauling water has paid off.
Again it looks like our bucks are the best ever. Iâ€™ll start our season thread soon. 
Iâ€™m super excited excited we are seeing some crazy pretty deer showing up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is a fact, y'all work hard to make that ranch what it is. :cheers:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

What the heck is it about your lease that repels the rainstorms when they get anywhere close to you???. Thought for sure you were going to get some today and then all of a sudden what didn't dissipate went into Mex.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Itâ€™s hard to imagine it could be much better than last year, but if you say so Iâ€™m sure it is. Iâ€™m looking forward to it.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Been non-stop hauling water Eddie has been at it with his rig as well. We are just finishing up for the day headed back to the ranch now 22 miles one way for each load. Itâ€™s definitely a lot of work but it is very rewarding. We are going to get this load out in the pasture and then pull a trail camera card off a feed station we havenâ€™t looked at yet in the family pasture and have a cold one.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

D-8 Dozer coming in Monday. Excavator and dump truck coming next week! We have the Best Ranch owners ever! We are fixing to dig out every tank on the ranch! 
They are letting us manage the project and start The pond we feel we need done first and the most. 
We also added 15000 gallons of water stations to the ranch today thanks to Clayton Ryan. Clayton his wife and nephew hunt with us each year and today sent his driver with these 3000 gallon tanks they had in storage. Canâ€™t thank the Ryan family enough! 
Our bucks are looking crazy big. At least mist of what Iâ€™m seeing so far. With all these water stations Iâ€™m feeling better about the rest of the year.
Filling protein feeders again starting tomorrow Iâ€™ll get our season thread going soon. Just been really busy. Hereâ€™s a few pics from today.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of work going on. 

Switching gears. Iâ€™ve looked for a thread on the Boobytrap with no results. Are you fishing anymore or is keeping the ranch in shape taking too much time. Looking forward to the season thread.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

On average, when do your bucks antlers stop growing and lose their velvet? My guess is some time in September.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WillieT said:


> Lots of work going on.
> 
> Switching gears. Iâ€™ve looked for a thread on the Boobytrap with no results. Are you fishing anymore or is keeping the ranch in shape taking too much time. Looking forward to the season thread.


Made a trip as soon as we got back. I actually almost put my eye out here at the ranch and have not been offshore since starting the eye procedures. I think itâ€™s going to be all good I go back to the Dr and hope to get clearance to fish Thursday. I have been here at the ranch but mostly in the truck out of the dust. 
Itâ€™s killing me sitting in this truck but watching deer beats sitting at home.
Iâ€™ve been hauling water and filling tanks day and night but itâ€™s passing time.
We have water everywhere now lol! 3000 gallon tanks everywhere.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> On average, when do your bucks antlers stop growing and lose their velvet? My guess is some time in September.


We will have deer finish out in September and some even hold velvet into early October. Almost everything will be polished by October but there will be a select few rub out around opening week of bow season. Many of our best bucks stack on the inches in August. We are seeing that now. W have seen a few giants this week with lots of growing to do.
Hereâ€™s a couple nice bucks with quite a bit of growing to do. I have been waiting on a little more growth to start the season thread. We havenâ€™t run many cameras yet so I only have photos from about 5 Double Down stations. We moved 3 cameras to new locations yesterday. I canâ€™t wait to look at these new cameras. Here a couple doing well so far. We did get a picture of the giant my dad hunted 103 hunts last year and never connectd with and best I can tell he will have more points this season.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

You'd be amazed at the amount of water you'd save from covering up those tanks some. The amount of evaporation is ridiculous. 
Save you alot of work once you get them covered up.
Dont forget to put something in the tank for the critters to use if they fall in. Nothin like possum soup in August heat lol
Deer are lookin good. On their way to something special.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

sea sick said:


> You'd be amazed at the amount of water you'd save from covering up those tanks some. The amount of evaporation is ridiculous.
> Save you alot of work once you get them covered up.
> Dont forget to put something in the tank for the critters to use if they fall in. Nothin like possum soup in August heat lol
> Deer are lookin good. On their way to something special.


Thanks! You were right we pulled a dead rat out of our ne of the 400 gallon trough the first night. They have cinderblock emergency exits all the way to the top now of the big troughs now.,


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

You know if these current storms hit yâ€™all and give you a little rain or no? (7-10-18 night)


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DR_Smith said:


> You know if these current storms hit yâ€™all and give you a little rain or no? (7-10-18 night)


Nada... and missed us again all day today by just a few miles and is missing us again just a couple of miles as im typing this. 
It unbelievable.. kinda like a umbrella over us. 
Calling for a good chance tomorrow night and Sunday. We really need it we are still at 3.7â€ since January 1st.
Even our cactus are kicking the bucket.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Yea thatâ€™s crazy! We got slammed in Carrizo. It was pretty nasty!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like yall might be getting rain today. Hope it made it to ya. Fill those ponds up


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

2 tropical events and this stationary low in the last 12 months and we still missed the rain! How is that possible? Over the weekend I watched the storms move towards Eagle Pass and evaporate! Uvalde flooded! You may have gotten a little bit we didn't get.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well my friend working on the oilfeild at the lease says we ended up getting a little. 
Part of the ranch ended up with around 0.4 - 0.6â€ 
The other part of the ranch got around 0.7 - 1â€ 
Itâ€™s better than nothing but definitely not a pond filler.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I thought for sure some of these recent rains made it to your pasture. 

There is standing water within miles of your place.

John


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jtburf said:


> I thought for sure some of these recent rains made it to your pasture.
> 
> There is standing water within miles of your place.
> 
> John


What I would give for that water lol. We are keeping water on the place itâ€™s just time consuming and lots of trips in and out of the ranch. The bucks are looking better than Iâ€™ve ever seen them despite the drought. Good test comparing wet- green years to heavy supplemental feed years for sure.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Big glob of yellow and green west of you seems to be headed towards you Bret. Hope it holds together.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Big glob of yellow and green west of you seems to be headed towards you Bret. Hope it holds together.


Same ole same ole.... 
been watching it like a hawk. Surrounded us and still missed again today Charlie. 
Eddieâ€™s going to go out and check and see if we got any water in our small tanks out of the inch we got yesterday and the day before. I wish we wouldâ€™ve got it all at once instead of half inch at a time. 
I canâ€™t figure it out this Ranch has always been that way. Like a dad gum force field around it. We had rain on the next-door neighbor for 40 minutes today just light rain but it was rain and one ranch over got it as well to the west. 
I think when it says 90% chance of rain on our place itâ€™s a 90% chance itâ€™s not going to Lol. 
Still feeling blessed to have gotten the Little we got this week.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well maybe that little bit will green up things for a while. Takes a bunch to fill tanks as you know.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Well maybe that little bit will green up things for a while. Takes a bunch to fill tanks as you know.


Man Iâ€™m pumped! 
Our big tanks didnâ€™t hardly catch anything but the little tanks that I dug out over the past couple of years are looking really good. It looks like this area had 1.3 inches of rain and I put this little pond in a major drainage running to a creek. I spent 27 hours digging out this pond with my skid steer after the dozer dug it out 6 feet last year. That 27 hours paid off. 1.3 inches of rain drained 16 feet of water into this little tank. Eddie is going to check another tank now! 
I couldnâ€™t be more happy about this tank alone getting water. 
Hereâ€™s a few pictures of me digging it out a couple weeks ago and a picture Eddie just sent me of it today!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This one not so good. Very poor drainage I will be working on this one next trip down. Eddie is going to check one more for me now.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yeah! 
This little 60x60 tank rimmed with 8â€™ of water! 
Now Iâ€™m super stoked! 
Little tanks will surely help us until we get a big rain!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Oh yeah!
> This little 60x60 tank rimmed with 8â€™ of water!
> Now Iâ€™m super stoked!
> Little tanks will surely help us until we get a big rain!


Well, it is a fact you have worked your arse off for the water situation. Hard work paying off can feel great! Water is life, simple as that.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Well, it is a fact you have worked your arse off for the water situation. Hard work paying off can feel great! Water is life, simple as that.


Man Iâ€™m still doing flips. It has been a lot of work but Iâ€™m not regretting a minute of it. I just went through more trail cam pictures last night and our deer are looking even better than I thought possible. 
The young bucks being raised on our feed program are really showing themselves this year it looks like the older bucks on average are the best I have ever seen them. I think this year only running seven cameras so far out of 70 stations we have already seen two of the biggest bucks we have ever had and one of the widest. We are seeing lots of drop tines, Tweeners, forks, kickers and more mass than ever. 
Like you said itâ€™s been a lot of work but it has been fun at the same time seeing the accomplishments from it. 
I may try to get our season thread started maybe today if I get a little break here Iâ€™ll get it posted. Iâ€™m excited about getting it started this year!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

There you go daddy o....

Great news...

John


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FREON said:


> Have faith Grasshopper


 It was only a matter of time


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hell yeah !!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Iâ€™m ready for the whole season thread and to see some big bucks, tanks look great by the way, not looking good for us in freer


----------

